# JtP flies past 30,000 - Please give Oxygen.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulationss on the milestone JtP, very well done


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John!!

No oxygen available - would a single Malt help? :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::luxhello:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> No oxygen available - would a single Malt help? :grin:


No, but a double might. :grin: (That was supposed to be a play on words. :grin

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats!:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats John keep up the good work while we look for that double malt.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Wrench. I'll settle for a double single malt. :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the great accomplishment! Cheers for the contribution.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done JTP
:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations John.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats John :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: if you look over your shoulder and see a little speck on the horizon, that's me gasping for breath. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It would have been more but the slowness of the board at present puts me off.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn! Thats the problem being one of the Bosses - I will probably never get to 30000 posts. Well done John and keep up the good work. ray:ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Derek. Now that Articles have moved 'offsite' I may not go up much more as, like you, most of my work will be behind the scenes. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done john .. 

If you need to improve output give your cat it's own PC .. then you can both work at the same time :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks DF, but my cat is fed up with the delays as well. :grin: Having said that, things do seem to have improved recently.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Sooo many posts.
Well done JtP 



.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Elaine.


----------

